# White specks in grain after wipe on poly



## JohnP89 (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm using an old t-shirt as an applicator and minwax water-based satin wipe-on poly. I'm 4 coats in and have been VERY lightly sanding with 400 grit after each coat then dry wiping with a microfiber rag. Today, I noticed there are white specks stuck in the grain which doesn't go away with more poly coats. Could it be poly dust? I was pretty meticulous with the dry wiping and I also don't see how it could've gotten within the grain. I had sanded very smooth before the poly. What would be the best way to remedy this issue? Thanks!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've seen that happen, and the cause was the dust from the sanding settling in the pores. It's very hard to remove with some finishes and cleaning with a toothbrush might work, or blowing it out with compressed air, pr possibly vacuuming it out. The thing is if you applied anther coat of finish on top it may be sealed in. I've no idea on approaches to that. Of course, it might eb something besides the sanding dust….that's just what I'm speculating.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I have no experience with water based stain. So, this is just a guess. I wonder if the water based stain down in the pores did not completely dry before you applied the wipe-on poly (oil based?). If so, maybe the reaction of water and oil has turned milky. If this is the case, you will probably have to remove all of it any start over. If you stick with the water based stain, switch to a water based poly. I look forward to further comments on this.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> I have no experience with water based stain. So, this is just a guess. I wonder if the water based stain down in the pores did not completely dry before you applied the wipe-on poly (oil based?). If so, maybe the reaction of water and oil has turned milky. If this is the case, you will probably have to remove all of it any start over. If you stick with the water based stain, switch to a water based poly. I look forward to further comments on this.
> 
> - bilyo


The OP never mentioned stain. Perhaps you misread the word SATIN.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> The OP never mentioned stain. Perhaps you misread the word SATIN.
> 
> - Kazooman


You are absolutely correct. My apologies to the op.
Thanks
I still wonder about some kind of contamination. Is this raw wood or was it chemically stripped? When you sanded between coats did you use anything as a lubricant? If so, what was it and what was used to wipe it off. If just a dry cloth, you may have some sanding residue left in the pores.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Not sure what kind of wood you're using, but some woods have silica and other minerals naturally. That may be what you're experiencing. Looks like an open grain wood so pore filler prior to finishing would cover it the best if that's the case.


----------



## JohnP89 (Mar 22, 2020)

> Not sure what kind of wood you re using, but some woods have silica and other minerals naturally. That may be what you re experiencing. Looks like an open grain wood so pore filler prior to finishing would cover it the best if that s the case.
> 
> - Foghorn


It is black walnut



> I still wonder about some kind of contamination. Is this raw wood or was it chemically stripped? When you sanded between coats did you use anything as a lubricant? If so, what was it and what was used to wipe it off. If just a dry cloth, you may have some sanding residue left in the pores.


Its raw black walnut, dry sanded when it was 24+ hours between coats. I wiped off with a microfiber cloth but didn't notice the white specks due to crappy lighting. You're probably right that its poly dust that got lodged in the pores. I'm thinking of just moving on as the thought of starting over is giving me a headache.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

It's likely dust like you initially said. For future reference, waterborne poly is about the worst thing you can finish a nice hardwood with, particularly darker ones like walnut. It does nothing to bring out the luster and looks like plastic (because that's what it is).

A good oil based urethane like Arm-R-Seal will look better, feel better to the touch and give you a durable finish. A quality pre-cat lacquer will give you depth, durability and has the benefit of being easy to spray.

If you want to steer clear of solvents, take a look at the hard wax finishes. I've worked with Briwax hard wax and Osmo Polyx and they are both outstanding. There are many others, Rubio Monocoat among them, which are excellent products as well, but those are the two I've tried. They bring out the depth and are surprisingly durable as well. There's not as much build like with varnishes and lacquers, but they seal the wood and, after three coats, provide a flawless finish that's easy to maintain.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It s likely dust like you initially said. For future reference, waterborne poly is about the worst thing you can finish a nice hardwood with, particularly darker ones like walnut. It does nothing to bring out the luster and looks like plastic (because that s what it is).
> 
> A good oil based urethane like Arm-R-Seal will look better, feel better to the touch and give you a durable finish. A quality pre-cat lacquer will give you depth, durability and has the benefit of being easy to spray.
> 
> ...


+1 i tried the general finishes wipe on finishes,arm r seal and i think ive fallen in love all over again.when it comes too finishing i trust rich's opinion 100% .


----------

